# seatbelt law exemptions for old cars



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

im have difficulty finding info about ohio laws and seatbelts mandates for old cars... i know old cars didnt come with seat belts.. my 64 chevy doesnt have any.. 

can an officer cite someone driving (lets say) a 64 impala with no seat belt tickets if the car doesnt have them?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@May 17 2007, 08:15 PM~7927476
> *im have difficulty finding info about ohio laws and seatbelts mandates for old cars... i know old cars didnt come with seat belts.. my 64 chevy doesnt have any..
> 
> can an officer cite someone driving (lets say) a 64 impala with no seat belt tickets if the car doesnt have them?
> *


Here they can. A car must have seatbelts. You will have to find OG or replacements.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

I heard they couldn't. If that helps at all.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@May 17 2007, 09:21 PM~7927522
> *I heard they couldn't. If that helps at all.
> *


x2 when i had my 64 i never got a ticket for seatbelts and the cops would always pull me over caused i looked like 12 yrs old driving a 64 impala when i was 16. from what i was told if the car did not come with seatbelts its not required. but also wouldnt put my kids without them in the back cause that might cause me problems


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

Although I add seat belts to mine, the paper I got w/ some seatbelts I bought says that:
"All US passenger cars, beginning with 1962 madels, have seat belt anchorages for at least two lap belts in the front seat. Since January 1, 1968, vehicle manufacturershave been required to lap belt anchorages for each fron and rear seating position and upper torso at each forward facingoutboard seating position. On January 1, 1972, this same requirement became effective for trucks. " "None of the information presented in these instructions is intended to contradict or supercede the information found in Federal Motot Vehicle Safety Standards #208, 209, 210."
It basically says it has to have mounts but not belts at that point I don't know exactley what year the belts were mandatory. Good Luck!


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

here in indiana its legal if it didnt have them from the factory


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 17 2007, 08:43 PM~7927688
> *x2 when i had my 64 i never got a ticket for seatbelts and the cops would always pull me over caused i looked like 12 yrs old driving a 64 impala when i was 16. from what i was told if the car did not come with seatbelts its not required. but also wouldnt put my kids without them in the back cause that might cause me problems
> *



as far as i know in Ca 68 and older dont need them


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

from what i read in based on texas law.. if you have the seat belts, either factory installed or added on later, its a violation not to use em.... so sounds like if seat belts weren't factory installed and you didnt have any added.. you're exempt.. with only these exceptions. 

(1) the person possesses a written statement from a licensed physician stating that for a medical reason the person should not wear a safety belt;

(2) the person presents to the court, not later than the 10th day after the date of the offense, a statement from a licensed physician stating that for a medical reason the person should not wear a safety belt;

(3) the person is employed by the United States Postal Service and performing a duty for that agency that requires the operator to service postal boxes from a vehicle or that requires frequent entry into and exit from a vehicle;

(4) the person is engaged in the actual delivery of newspapers from a vehicle or is performing newspaper delivery duties that require frequent entry into and exit from a vehicle;

(5) the person is employed by a public or private utility company and is engaged in the reading of meters or performing a similar duty for that company requiring the operator to frequently enter into and exit from a vehicle; or

(6) The person is operating a commercial vehicle registered as a farm vehicle under the provisions of Section 502.163 that does not have a gross weight, registered weight, or gross weight rating of 48,000 pounds or more.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I thought they were required in passenger cars since 1965? Anyways, here is what ive been told by plenty of cops about my 64... if the car didnt have them originally, they cant write you a ticket, (if they do anyways, go to court, automatic dismissal).... but if your car has the optional belts offered back then, or you add seatbelts to your 64, and you dont wear them, you can be cited. So you cant argue that "its a 64, it didnt come with them, i added these myself". If the seatbelts are present, you have to wear them, and look like a dork.


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 18 2007, 06:15 AM~7929073
> *I thought they were required in passenger cars since 1965? Anyways, here is what ive been told by plenty of cops about my 64... if the car didnt have them originally, they cant write you a ticket, (if they do anyways, go to court, automatic dismissal).... but if your car has the optional belts offered back then, or you add seatbelts to your 64, and you dont wear them, you can be cited. So you cant argue that "its a 64, it didnt come with them, i added these myself". If the seatbelts are present, you have to wear them, and look like a dork.
> *


LOL... alright.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

Missouri DMV law says if vehicle is manufactured after june 65 vehicle does not need to have seatbelts ... 



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
it's a 69 buick so the hell with emissions!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Yea, seatbelts are almost pointless in those old cars.... considering how big and heavy and how much metal is on an old car like that... if you get into a crash that is actually gonna hurt you that bad, the seatbelt isnt going to save you from the steering wheel and column slamming you in the chest so hard your eyes pop out. 

Cars back then didnt have a collapsable steering column, so in a head on, high speed collision, youre fucked, seatbelt or no seatbelt. So if youre gonna die, you might as well look cool doing it.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 18 2007, 08:05 AM~7929137
> *Yea, seatbelts are almost pointless in those old cars.... considering how big and heavy and how much metal is on an old car like that... if you get into a crash that is actually gonna hurt you that bad, the seatbelt isnt going to save you from the steering wheel and column slamming you in the chest so hard your eyes pop out.
> 
> Cars back then didnt have a collapsable steering column, so in a head on, high speed collision, youre fucked, seatbelt or no seatbelt. So if youre gonna die, you might as well look cool doing it.
> *


good way to think about it :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

IN MY 72 BUICK..I HAVE THESE WIERD SEAT BELTS...ON THE ROOF RIGHT BEHING THE DRIVER AND FRONT PASSENGER'S HEAD THER IS ANOTHER 3rd...BELT THAT YOU CAN CONNECT TO THE LAP BELTS TO MAKE IT A 3 POINT SEAT BELT ONLY IF YOU WANTED TO DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF ITS OK FOR ME TO TAKE THEM OFF OR NOT....


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 18 2007, 06:05 AM~7929137
> *Yea, seatbelts are almost pointless in those old cars.... considering how big and heavy and how much metal is on an old car like that... if you get into a crash that is actually gonna hurt you that bad, the seatbelt isnt going to save you from the steering wheel and column slamming you in the chest so hard your eyes pop out.
> 
> Cars back then didnt have a collapsable steering column, so in a head on, high speed collision, youre fucked, seatbelt or no seatbelt. So if youre gonna die, you might as well look cool doing it.
> *


2 of my homies went through the windshield of a 65.


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@May 18 2007, 07:57 AM~7929700
> *IN MY 72 BUICK..I HAVE THESE WIERD SEAT BELTS...ON THE ROOF RIGHT BEHING THE DRIVER AND FRONT PASSENGER'S HEAD THER IS ANOTHER 3rd...BELT THAT YOU CAN CONNECT TO THE LAP BELTS TO MAKE IT A 3 POINT SEAT BELT ONLY IF YOU WANTED TO DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF ITS OK FOR ME TO TAKE THEM OFF OR NOT....
> *


ive seen mustangs with those 2 from the factory


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 18 2007, 05:05 AM~7929137
> *Yea, seatbelts are almost pointless in those old cars.... considering how big and heavy and how much metal is on an old car like that... if you get into a crash that is actually gonna hurt you that bad, the seatbelt isnt going to save you from the steering wheel and column slamming you in the chest so hard your eyes pop out.
> 
> Cars back then didnt have a collapsable steering column, so in a head on, high speed collision, youre fucked, seatbelt or no seatbelt. So if youre gonna die, you might as well look cool doing it.
> *


Our Club President was recently in a accident with his '67 Caprice & he wasn't wearing his seat bealt, The paramedics say That that might actually saved him, 'Cause he was thrown into the backseat from the impact and if he'd had the lap belt on then he would've been crushed.


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@May 18 2007, 09:46 AM~7930720
> *Our Club President was recently in a accident with his '67 Caprice & he wasn't wearing his seat bealt, The paramedics say That that might actually saved him, 'Cause he was thrown into the backseat from the impact and if he'd had the lap belt on then he would've been crushed.
> *


ive heard alot of stories about people being saved from not wearing a seatbelt


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

back then. older cars actually didnt suffer too much damage in accidents.. but the passangers did.. now its vice/versa.. car falls apart (by design) so passanger suffers minimual injuries. 

i've been driving my 68 thinking "this seatbelt aint doing me no good, except keeping me in front of this killer chain steering wheel" lol


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 17 2007, 10:24 PM~7927961
> *as far as i know in Ca 68 and older dont need them
> *


i thought it was 64 and older :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 18 2007, 04:15 AM~7929073
> *I thought they were required in passenger cars since 1965? Anyways, here is what ive been told by plenty of cops about my 64... if the car didnt have them originally, they cant write you a ticket, (if they do anyways, go to court, automatic dismissal).... but if your car has the optional belts offered back then, or you add seatbelts to your 64, and you dont wear them, you can be cited. So you cant argue that "its a 64, it didnt come with them, i added these myself". If the seatbelts are present, you have to wear them, and look like a dork.
> *


YUP I BEEN THINKING ABOUT PUTTING SIMPSON SHOULDER HARNESSES IN MY 64 FOR WHEN I GAS HOP IT, BUT FOUND OUT IF I HAD THEM THEN ID HAVE TO WEAR THEM ALL THE TIME. F THAT. ITS LIKE TAIL LIGHTS IF YOU GOT A 49 CHEVY TRUCK IT ONLY CAME WITH 1 TAILLIGHT SO THATS ALL YOU NEED AS FAR AS JOHNNY LAW IS CONCERNED


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

How much for a ride in the 64 while your gas hoppin? :wow:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 22 2007, 04:10 PM~7957823
> *YUP I BEEN THINKING ABOUT PUTTING SIMPSON SHOULDER HARNESSES IN MY 64 FOR WHEN I GAS HOP IT, BUT FOUND OUT IF I HAD THEM THEN ID HAVE TO WEAR THEM ALL THE TIME. F THAT. ITS LIKE TAIL LIGHTS IF YOU GOT A 49 CHEVY TRUCK IT ONLY CAME WITH 1 TAILLIGHT SO THATS ALL YOU NEED AS FAR AS JOHNNY LAW IS CONCERNED
> *


How much you charge for a ride while gas hopping :biggrin


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

i was told that if it dosen't come with belts from fatory it's not manditory. by a 5 district cop (hes a friend) in cleveland. just ake sure if u do get a ticket for them, u need to prove they didn't come with them from the fatory.


----------



## hillbillyrider (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@May 17 2007, 10:15 PM~7927476
> *im have difficulty finding info about ohio laws and seatbelts mandates for old cars... i know old cars didnt come with seat belts.. my 64 chevy doesnt have any..
> 
> can an officer cite someone driving (lets say) a 64 impala with no seat belt tickets if the car doesnt have them?
> *


The answer to your question is no. I was pulled over for speeding in my 62 and the officer asked why i wasn't wearing the belt. I explained this car never had one and he let me slide.


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Here in Dub V if the car didnt come with it you dont have to wear it. I was in a very serious T-bone accident. I was lucky and walked away. I wasn't wearing a seat belt. The office said that if I had one on I would have been crushed as the seat I was in went from about 3 feet wide to 1 foot wide.... I am not saying seat belts arent a good thing, but I would have been seriously injured if I would have wore one that day.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

good1


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@May 22 2007, 07:05 PM~7958837
> *Here in Dub V if the car didnt come with it you dont have to wear it. I was in a very serious T-bone accident. I was lucky and walked away. I wasn't wearing a seat belt. The office said that if I had one on I would have been crushed as the seat I was in went from about 3 feet wide to 1 foot wide.... I am not saying seat belts arent a good thing, but I would have been seriously injured if I would have wore one that day.
> *



I call bullshit on that.
:biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+May 17 2007, 09:24 PM~7927961-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here in Ca. that shit has changed. Now all cars have to have seat belts!! It used to be 64 and below because in 64 it was an option. But you know how Arnold and the rest of them in Sac. have to keep giving themselves raises and shit, someone needs to pay for that :angry: Unfortunetally thats us! Thats why everyones got that click it or ticket shit going on right now!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 22 2007, 09:40 PM~7960098
> *Here in Ca. that shit has changed. Now all cars have to have seat belts!! It used to be  64 and below because in 64 it was an option. But you know how Arnold and the rest of them in Sac. have to keep giving themselves raises and shit, someone needs to pay for that :angry:  Unfortunetally thats us! Thats why everyones got that click it or ticket shit going on right now!
> *


where did you hear that?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 22 2007, 10:40 PM~7960098
> *Here in Ca. that shit has changed. Now all cars have to have seat belts!! It used to be  64 and below because in 64 it was an option. But you know how Arnold and the rest of them in Sac. have to keep giving themselves raises and shit, someone needs to pay for that :angry:  Unfortunetally thats us! Thats why everyones got that click it or ticket shit going on right now!
> *


yeah im going to put them in the back for my kids. dont want to take any chances with the cops saying im dangering my kids but for the front no seat belts in my 61 and i will go to arnold himself just to make sure :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

When i bought my 64 it had front seatbelts but not rear belts. I changed the belts to match the interior and added retractable rear belts. My kid likes to ride with me so i put the rear in for him. Plus if he is belted in it keeps him from slideing from one side to the other. Also nothing like hittin the switch without saying anything , I looked in my rear view mirrior and all i seen was lil shoes in the air.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@May 18 2007, 07:57 AM~7929700
> *IN MY 72 BUICK..I HAVE THESE WIERD SEAT BELTS...ON THE ROOF RIGHT BEHING THE DRIVER AND FRONT PASSENGER'S HEAD THER IS ANOTHER 3rd...BELT THAT YOU CAN CONNECT TO THE LAP BELTS TO MAKE IT A 3 POINT SEAT BELT ONLY IF YOU WANTED TO DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF ITS OK FOR ME TO TAKE THEM OFF OR NOT....</span>
> *





:biggrin: <span style=\'color:blue\'>NEED TO KNOW PLEASE....


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@May 22 2007, 09:40 PM~7960098
> *Here in Ca. that shit has changed. Now all cars have to have seat belts!! It used to be  64 and below because in 64 it was an option. But you know how Arnold and the rest of them in Sac. have to keep giving themselves raises and shit, someone needs to pay for that :angry:  Unfortunetally thats us! Thats why everyones got that click it or ticket shit going on right now!
> *


tell me about it, the CHP always gets raises. :wow:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 17 2007, 09:24 PM~7927961
> *as far as i know in Ca 68 and older dont need them
> *


27314. (a) No dealer shall sell or offer for sale any used
passenger vehicle that was manufactured on or after January 1, 1962,
other than a motorcycle, unless it is equipped with at least two
seatbelts which are installed for the use of persons in the front
seat of the vehicle.
(b) No dealer shall sell or offer for sale any used passenger
vehicle manufactured on or after January 1, 1968, other than a
motorcycle, unless it is equipped with seatbelts for each seating
position.
© Seatbelts required in subdivisions (a) and (b) shall comply
with regulations established by the department.
(d) The requirements of this section shall not apply to sales to
dealers, automobile dismantlers, or junk dealers.


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaliLow_@May 22 2007, 11:53 PM~7959658
> *I call bullshit on that.
> :biggrin:
> *


I will send you the pictures of the truck if you want. We were in a 99 Esclade and turned on a green arrow and was T-boned by a F-450 doing about 60mph. The truck hit dead square on the door pillar between the front and rear doors. pushed the pillar in about 3 feet. If I had a scanner I would scan them in, but I dont. I wear a seat belt most of the time now, but at that time I didnt. NO BULLSHIT. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

had this one cop tell me in my old 64 to "get a shoulder strap"

ya right sure thing officer :ugh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 17 2007, 10:24 PM~7927961
> *as far as i know in Ca 68 and older dont need them
> *


----------

